
China’s tech sector is in the doldrums - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/business/2019/03/09/chinas-formerly-white-hot-tech-sector-is-in-the-doldrums
======
achow
[https://outline.com/7Cdf8g](https://outline.com/7Cdf8g)

------
blue4
> By one count 48 million people in China lack sufficient drinking water. The
> number of people facing severe drinking water shortages doubled to 5.9
> million in early 2008 because of a severe winter drought. China has more
> than a fifth of the world's population but only 7 percent of its fresh
> water.

Not from the article, but if there was a startup needed and one that could
jump start their sector there, a significant problem to solve is clean water.

~~~
adventured
What's China's position when it comes to desalination? I'd expect they have
massive desalination plants along their large coast.

~~~
exabrial
The problem isn't the lack of fresh water sources, the distribution network is
riddled with pathogens. This is due to poor design and workers taking
shortcuts (not performing sanitation steps to meet deadlines).

------
Waterluvian
Any time I see an article about China's tech doom I'm skeptical. Are there any
solid, trustworthy sources for statistics on these matters? Where should I be
looking for signal?

~~~
valgor
All western, liberal media sources refuse to publish anything that paints
China in a good light. <conspiracy-theory>I think it is because the US is
falling behind while China is pushing forward.</conspiracy-theory> However,
China media sources are as completely bias as western sources, only in the
opposite direction. I suspect reality is some where in the middle.

~~~
simonh
Western media sources (many of which are not liberal) rarely publish anything
that paints anyone in a good light. Why should they make an exception for
China? They hold everyone's feet to the fire all the time, and so they should.

~~~
valgor
I used the term 'liberal' as in they are pro-market, which the Economist
claims to be.

